# 2009 muzzleloader buck



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

got him opening afternoon, 140 yard shot, small 3x4, kinda wish i woulda held off longer but hey its a deer!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I think nowadays thats a good attitude to have, you've got several years of hunting ahead of ya, nice muzzleloader buck i say!


----------

